# Argentine or Columbian Tegu???



## merlinsdrgn (Mar 2, 2010)

I recently purchased another tegu and was told it's an Arg B&W but then someone else told me it's a Columbian, not an Argentine tegu :chin ... Can someone help me out with this? Also, if you can point out the differences... Thanks!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 2, 2010)

_Definitely a Coloumbian there are a few differences between the two and when you see them side by side its easier to tell. The first I would say is color, b & w are just that black and white. While Colombians are black and gold or black and yellowish color. Besides their tail and few white spots (if any) on their body.

There's a better comparison chart on here somewhere but I don't remember where it is.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.thetegu.net/public/compare_arg.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.thetegu.net/public/compare_arg.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.thetegu.net/public/compare_col.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.thetegu.net/public/compare_col.jpg</a><!-- m -->_


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 2, 2010)

_Check out some pics on both threads and you'll see that you have a Colombian._


----------



## merlinsdrgn (Mar 4, 2010)

Greeeeat... Not what I wanted but will still provide a loving home... 
Thanks for the info & pics Bubblz! Trully helpful.


----------

